# Wellness Core vs. Blue Buffalo Wilderness



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

All facts, thoughts, preferences, opinions, and experiences on either or both products are welcomed and appreciated!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NicoleIsStoked (Aug 31, 2012)

Wellness hands down. 

Blue is crap. They likely source their ingredients from china. Or at least that's the assumption since they won't comment on the matter. It's very expensive for what it is just because its popular. It's only popular because its one if the few "premium foods" ( I use that term loosely) that Petsmart sells. And on top of that for whatever reason it gives A LOT of dogs bad gas and loose poops. 

So between the two I'd definitely go for wellness, but if you're able to shop somewhere other than Petsmart/petco I would do so and go for Acana. The price is about the same and it's a much better food than either of them.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Thank you? Where is Acana sold? Have any opinions on Taste of the Wild?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App

Sorry, I meant to put an exclamation mark after "thank you," not a question mark. Here's my second attempt...Thank you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

I would choose Wellness between the two.


----------



## NicoleIsStoked (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm nt sure where acana would be available to you locally. If you go to their website you can probably find a store locator. Though I have no first hand experience with TOTW I have heard that although it is considered a good quality food, the parent company diamond pet foods is notorious for huge recalls. 
What I did, and what I recommend you do is make an actual list of all the things you want in a pet food and then search for a food that meets those standards. 
My list included things like:
Must have all ingredients sourced and be manufactured in North America
Must have a protein level between 26-32%
Must have no corn, wheat, soy, by-products or unnamed meats
Must be less than $45 for a 15lb bag
Must have no artificial colours, flavours or preservatives including ethoxyquin
Must have had no major recalls in the past 5 years
Etc
For me, acana fit the bill.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Wellness hands down (fed my cat on it for 17 years, and if I could afford it I would use it for my dogs as well). TOTW made them sick, thats my experience BTW....


----------



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

NicoleIsStoked said:


> Wellness hands down.
> 
> Blue is crap. They likely source their ingredients from china. Or at least that's the assumption since they won't comment on the matter. It's very expensive for what it is just because its popular. It's only popular because its one if the few "premium foods" ( I use that term loosely) that Petsmart sells. And on top of that for whatever reason it gives A LOT of dogs bad gas and loose poops.
> 
> So between the two I'd definitely go for wellness, but if you're able to shop somewhere other than Petsmart/petco I would do so and go for Acana. The price is about the same and it's a much better food than either of them.


Ditto. They are one of the few companies who do not release where they source ingredients. So they defiantly could/are getting their stuff from China because why wouldn't they release that info like all other companies do....?? The only reason they have the customer base they do is because they advertise like a crazy person. If wellness woulda been the first "good" company to start doing that they would have the big customer base instead. The other thing they are doing is some "fight for cancer" thing with petco. So they are marketing like crazy. If people knew they didn't release info like that there is no way in heck they would have that many customers.... But not very many people do that research.... I won't touch anything Blue with a ten foot pole. The whole excess mineral problem causing kidney failure in some pets scares me.... 

So Wellness Core hands down. I like Acana too. Or Innova Evo or Innova Prime. Prime can be found at petco or petsmart too. Taste of the Wild is good too. Good value for the money. I wouldn't say it's as great as Innova Acana or Wellness Core but its still a good value.... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I would choose Wellness as well.


----------

